# Xcode : data model



## Gogaule (28 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à tous .
Comment accède- t - on  à un Data Model (vierge) depuis la fenêtre de création Xcode ?
C'est efficace ?
Merci , merci .
Cordialement .


----------



## Gogaule (1 Février 2008)

Bonjour.
Comment binder une colonne pour quelle additione les valeurs contenues dans une lignes .?
Binder la Colonne ou NSArrayController ?
Merci .
Cordialement.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/bebe.gif
:bebe:


----------



## Gogaule (3 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous !
Que veut dire ce message d'erreur .


> [Session started at 2008-02-03 10:05:55 +0100.]
> 2008-02-03 10:05:55.751 MonProjet[1488] Cannot create number from object (<null>) of class NSCFArray
> 2008-02-03 10:05:58.832 MonProjet[1488] Cannot create number from object (<null>) of class NSCFArray[QUO


Succeded s'affiche et tout bogue .
Merci ?
Cordialement.


----------



## Gogaule (3 Février 2008)

Bonjour ?
Site d' entre aide ? vous dites ?
tnemelaidorC


----------



## Céroce (4 Février 2008)

Gogaule a dit:


> Comment binder une colonne pour quelle additione les valeurs contenues dans une lignes .?
> Binder la Colonne ou NSArrayController ?



On ne peut pas, parce que les bindings servent à remplacer les getters et setters de la couche contrôleur dans le paradigme Model-View-Controller (commence par rechercher des infos là-dessus).
Les calculs doivent être faits dans la couche "Modèle".


Comme je vois que tu t'ai lancé dans les bindings et Core Data, amuse-toi bien. On t'avait dit que Cocoa n'était pas pour les débutants...:mouais:


----------



## Gogaule (4 Février 2008)

Ceroce bonjour 
Merci pour tes explications .


Céroce a dit:


> On ne peut pas, parce que les bindings servent à remplacer les getters et setters de la couche contrôleur dans le paradigme Model-View-Controller (commence par rechercher des infos là-dessus).
> Les calculs doivent être faits dans la couche "Modèle".


Je ne parvenais pas à mettre en oeuvre  les infos d' Aligator .et des autres GMs 
Je suis parvenu à trouver un exemple transformé qui fonctionne : avec des bindings !
Au cours de mes nombreux post l' un d'entre vous  à admis qu'il n'était pas utile de connaître la cuisine souterraine d'apple .
Donc : je doit editer des lignes de codes .


> Comme je vois que tu t'ai lancé dans les bindings et Core Data, amuse-toi bien. On t'avait dit que Cocoa n'était pas pour les débutants...:mouais:


Je ne serai jamais programmeur  pro .
http://developer.apple.com/cgi-bin/search.pl?q=bindings&num=10&site=default_collection
Merci .
Je cherche .
Tout ce don je dispose désormais c'est du temps , devenu inutile 
Cordialement .


----------



## Céroce (5 Février 2008)

Gogaule a dit:


> Je suis parvenu à trouver un exemple transformé qui fonctionne : avec des bindings !



Oui, il est possible de développer un simple Data Transformer pour afficher le résultat de l'addition, mais ce n'est pas ainsi qu'il faut faire, parce que ainsi, ton _modèle_ n'est pas modifié, hors, c'est bien lui qui sera enregistré sur le disque.


----------



## Gogaule (5 Février 2008)

Bonjour .
Est-il possible d'ouvrir un fichier exec ? 
Merci cerose , comment faire alors ? 
J' était , pour dire la vérité , arrivé par hasard (ben oui !) a faire additionner  la colonne1
et la colonne7  je ne retrouve pas .
Peut on renvoyer les valeurs d'une colonne dans une autre ?
Cordialement


----------



## Gogaule (5 Février 2008)

Ceroce
A retardement 


> Oui, il est possible de développer un simple Data Transformer pour afficher le résultat de l'addition, mais ce n'est pas ainsi qu'il faut faire, parce que ainsi, ton modèle n'est pas modifié, hors, c'est bien lui qui sera enregistré sur le disque.


Mais le but de mon utilitaire est d' êtres , je ne sais pas quel terme employé , ponctuel .
Si le résultat s'affiche dans la colonne total , et qu'il est possible ensuite en clicquant sur le titre de trier , c'est tout ce qu'il est nécessaire d'avoir .Ai-j'ai bien compris . 
Depuis que je discute sur les forums , je doute à chaque fois .  l'orthographe et ... brrrrr
Merci.
Cordialement.


----------



## Gogaule (5 Février 2008)

L' Utilitaire :


----------



## Gogaule (6 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous .
J'ai trouvé comment créer un core data .. et une superbe vidéo apple ( en anglais ) j'ai des voisins anglais , je vais essayer de me la faire traduire .
J' ai trouvé un logiciel capable d' ouvrir les codes sources . Brrrr .
Pour le reste je cherche toujours .
Merci à vous tous .
Cordialement .


----------



## tatouille (12 Février 2008)

Gogaule a dit:


> Bonjour à tous .
> J'ai trouvé comment créer un core data .. et une superbe vidéo apple ( en anglais ) j'ai des voisins anglais , je vais essayer de me la faire traduire .
> J' ai trouvé un logiciel capable d' ouvrir les codes sources . Brrrr .
> Pour le reste je cherche toujours .
> ...



hello je ne comprnd pas ta demarche, tu dis ne pas vouloir etre pro et tu tinterresses a des apis 
tres puissante, par exemple je te donne quelques clefs d apprentissage

tu as besoins de faire une appli soit mais tu as besoin de connaitre differentes api pour y arriver pourquoi
ne fais tu pas un prog simple gerant les bindings retourne le truc dans tou les sens puis tu pourras seureinement l integrer a ton appli? je pense que tu gagnerais beaucoup de temps et tu acquiereras de la facilite ds ta programmation


----------



## Gogaule (13 Février 2008)

tatouille , bonjour .
Si je cherche à créer un dataModèle  c' est que je ne parviens pas à gérer les bindings .
Si j' ai bien compris il y aurais deux solutions : NSArrayControleur ......  et  Datamodèle ..
Sait-tu comment additionner des cellules ? Je ne trouve pas la solution .
Les exemples que j'ai trouvé explique beaucoup de cas mais pas celui là additionner des colonnes .
Cordialement  Merci .


----------



## Céroce (14 Février 2008)

Non, tu n'as pas compris: CoreData s'appuie sur les Bindings.
Ton Data Model ne fera que remplir un NSArrayController.


----------



## Gogaule (15 Février 2008)

Bonsoir Ceroce
Merci .
Je pensais qu'un CoreData (Un Tableau descriptif .)remplaçais le code servant à faire fonctionner
un NSArrayController . J' ai du mal à m'expliquer avec votre langage .
Lorsque je calculais un jeu de came , pour des machines  outils à cames , je réalisais un diagramme ou une gamme d' usinage . Je compare un DataCore à un diagramme positif avec des dessins en remplacement de l'écriture . 
J' ai posté une archive sur mac.fr  .. si tu veut m' aider , je serais à trois lignes de la délivrance .
Je trouve ce système super . 
Bonsoir
Cordialement.


----------



## Gogaule (16 Février 2008)

Bonsoir à tous .

Je suis triste ... Je ne vais plus pouvoir Elucubrationner  avec vous . Vous allez vous ennuyer .
Plus de hérisson ..à lire de bonne heure le matin , devant un ptit - noir .:rateau: 

Merci pour tout .
Cordialement .


----------

